# Food Riots Predicted Four Years Ago - For No Later Than Next Year



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They say the "Arab Spring" was fomented by a spike in food prices. What is a drought throughout most of the world's food growing areas going to do for the supply and price of food?

A few years ago, Sir John Beddington, the UK government's chief scientific advisor stated that with the world's population growing, food supplies diminishing, and water supplies becoming more scarce, all of these factors would combine to form a 'perfect storm' in 2030 resulting in food shortages and rioting. However, the New England Complex Systems Institute believes he is way too optimistic with his timing. In fact, the complexity theorists think that if we don't reverse the current trend in food prices, we've got until August 2013 before social unrest sweeps the planet.

The team from New England including Marco Lagi say they believe that a single factor will trigger riots around the world within the next 11 months - the price of food. Lagi and his team say that once food prices reach a certain point, social unrest will break out in several countries, especially in poorer parts of the world.

http://blog.alexanderhiggins.com/20...riots-grip-planet-year-warned-4-years-185891/


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

It is a good idea to be able to stay home for a few weeks and not leave the house if need be. Bugging in will be the best option if food riots break out.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

That is one of the reasons we prep. Buy all the canned corn, and other vegies you can, as you may not be able to afford them next year, no matter who is the potus.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If food prices skyrocket, the shock can be lessened if people cut down on smoking and booze and spend the money on food for their families instead..
We never had a TV in our house til I was about 8 years old, and I never had any decent books or a pair of football boots, but my parents always seemed to have enough money for their chainsmoking..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> If food prices skyrocket, the shock can be lessened if people cut down on smoking and booze and spend the money on food for their families instead..
> We never had a TV in our house til I was about 8 years old, and I never had any decent books or a pair of football boots, but my parents always seemed to have enough money for their chainsmoking..


Careful, Jim; you are about to push my button and get me started on a SERIOUS rant!
The people across the street from me don't have the sense to do anything but drink beer and chain smoke. They smoke so much the cloud drifts to my place. I expect them to be the first ones to want what I have sacrificed to accumulate.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..They smoke so much the cloud drifts to my place..


Ha ha, my brother-in-law was a hard-smoking hard-drinking Hell's Angel, and because I've never smoked or drank he once half-jokingly said to me "Huh! You're not a man if you don't smoke or drink!".
He died last year riddled with cancer aged 64 leaving a wife and kids, but I'm still around..


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

We call those kinds of people "Bubba" and there are lots of them and they are all over the place.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

From what I've read, there are already looting issues going on in Spain where the unemployment rate is crazy, like in the 30th+ percentile. People banding together and looting grocery stores until the shelves are bare.

Breakdown: Three Tons Of Food Looted From Grocery Stores In Spain As Millions Struggle


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I think that as the draught results finally come home to roost, it will automatically become apparent in the grocery stores , gas stations and what not. Another thing that will most likely trigger riots is that if we don't start opening up our own oil fields and coal fields, prices will skyrocket on fuels and of course, it will go straight to food. Every thing in this country at least depends on oil , in one form or another. Even the plastic bags your food comes in are made from oil. Electricity is either from dams, nuclear, oil , coal or gas. We just last month had three power plants shut down in the area. All fired from coal. They could not afford to change over to obummers "clean coal" That alone put 300 people out of work. Also, our paper mill, had to shut down . Another 85 people out of work. What most people never consider is that those working people are now going to have to go on un-employment, won't be paying taxes any longer, and most are family people who depend on their paychecks to eat and pay bills. 

It just keeps on adding up , and all will come to a head sometime very soon. Expect to see rioting in the streets and stores soon, somewhere near you.


----------

